
Stemming the Plastic Tide: 10 Rivers Contribute Most of the Plastic in Oceans - shawndumas
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/stemming-the-plastic-tide-10-rivers-contribute-most-of-the-plastic-in-the-oceans/
======
abhinai
We have been talking a lot about the problem but not about the solution. It is
time to come up with ideas. _People of hacker news, how would you solve this
problem if you were in charge of solving it?_

~~~
IXxXI
Plastic can be recycled into fuel rather easily. Sponsoring plants in africa
and china which convert waste plastic into fuel would appear to be a
worthwhile endeavor. Then people might be incentivized to hold on to their
plastic and exchange it for something of value, rather than discard it into
the ocean.

------
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17274675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17274675).

------
PeekPoke
So China and India to blame for most of the plastic pollution in the world as
well as most of the coal pollutions. What a surprise....

~~~
beefcake
From whom do you think they imported all that plastic?

